#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  A casa caiu!!! GLB já era!!

## Bender

ATENÇÃO AMIGOS, ASSIM COMO EU ASSOCIADOS A GI..

A Global-Info CAIU, ESTOU SABENDO QUE VARIOS ASSOCIADOS ESTAO SENDO LACRADOS PELA ANATEL DEVIDO A FALTA DE PAGAMENTO A ANATEL POR PARTE DA GI. 

RESUMINDO, A GI PEGOU NOSSA GRANA E NAO PAGOU A ANATEL E AGORA A ANATEL TA LACRANDO TODOS. 

AGORA CORRO O RISCO DE SER LACRADO DEVIDO A FALTA DE PAGAMENTO A ANATEL, E EU PAGUEI, OU MELHOR SEMPRE PAGUEI EM DIA NUNCA ATRASEI NADA.

RESUMINDO MAIS AINDA...

TEMOS QUE NOS VIRAR E TIRAR A SCM DE UM DIA PRA NOITE PRA NAO SER LACRADO. 

FICA O AVISO. 

FUI.

----------


## Magal

Qual o nome da completo da GLB ou GI?????????????????????

Será Global Info?



> ATENÇÃO AMIGOS, ASSIM COMO EU ASSOCIADOS A GI..
> 
> A GI CAIU, ESTOU SABENDO QUE VARIOS ASSOCIADOS ESTAO SENDO LACRADOS PELA ANATEL DEVIDO A FALTA DE PAGAMENTO A ANATEL POR PARTE DA GI. 
> 
> RESUMINDO, A GI PEGOU NOSSA GRANA E NAO PAGOU A ANATEL. 
> 
> AGORA CORRO O RISCO DE SER LACRADO DEVIDO A FALTA DE PAGAMENTO A ANATEL.
> 
> RESUMINDO MAIS AINDA..
> ...

----------


## Bender

Gi - Mesmo que Global Info.

Por causa da GI um conhecido meu teve seu provedor lacrado pela Anatel.

Resumindo a Gi e só conversa. 

Se quiser mais detalhes fale comigo em pvt.

sou associado a eles e sei bem o que estou passando.

----------


## Magal

A *GLOBAL INFO* (*GI*) tem muitos associados, acho que é a maior do mercado, se isso for verdade vai ser uma pancada no mercado!!

----------


## Bender

Pois é amigo, pode se prepara pq é a pura verdade eu já to louco aqui correndo atras de engenheiro pra dar entrada na anatel. 

A Gi nao conta nada, mas quando a Anatel chega eles nao fazem nada. 
O tel nem atendem mais. 
To sabendo de mais de 4 provedores lacrados por causa de irresponsabilidade da G.I.

Tá osso, segurar essa bomba em segredo, acho uma sacanagem nao avisar aos colegas. 

Fica o meu aviso.

----------


## Fernando

Se voces pagaram e tem como provar, a Anatel nao pode lacrar nada, -supostamente- a cagada foi da GI, nao tem com que se preocupar..

----------


## Bender

Como eu posso apresentar isso, sendo que a gi nos manda a cobrança? Eu aqui por exemplo só recebo um boleto com o valor cobrado e faço meu dever de casa vou lá e pago.

Eu estou desapontado com a G.I já estou entrando com uma ação contra eles ainda este mês.

Mas eu sei pq a G.I virou essa leseira toda. Mas nao posso por aqui mas se perguntar em pvt eu conto.

----------


## ryiades

> ATENÇÃO AMIGOS, ASSIM COMO EU ASSOCIADOS A GI..
> 
> A Global-Info CAIU, ESTOU SABENDO QUE VARIOS ASSOCIADOS ESTAO SENDO LACRADOS PELA ANATEL DEVIDO A FALTA DE PAGAMENTO A ANATEL POR PARTE DA GI. 
> 
> RESUMINDO, A GI PEGOU NOSSA GRANA E NAO PAGOU A ANATEL E AGORA A ANATEL TA LACRANDO TODOS. 
> 
> AGORA CORRO O RISCO DE SER LACRADO DEVIDO A FALTA DE PAGAMENTO A ANATEL, E EU PAGUEI, OU MELHOR SEMPRE PAGUEI EM DIA NUNCA ATRASEI NADA.
> 
> RESUMINDO MAIS AINDA...
> ...


Se puder informar o que foi deixado de pagar à Anatel (TFI, TFF, Fust etc) seria muito interessante.

----------


## Fernando

Em teoria basta apresentar o boleto de cobranca com a nota que prova que voce pagou, e eles nao podem te desconectar, ao inves disso eles vao cobrar a GI na justica.

----------


## Bender

Muito bom eu saber disso, por que ganho tempo. 
Até por que ja estou decidido em tirar meu SCM proprio aliás já estava passando de hora.

Muito obrigado PSY.

Creio que esta informação vai ser util a muitos colegas.

----------


## Bender

> Se puder informar o que foi deixado de pagar à Anatel (TFI, TFF, Fust etc) seria muito interessante.


Vou saber amanha com meu amigo que foi lacrado e posto aqui.

----------


## Fernando

:Proud:  Sem problemas! Claro que podem haver algumas dificuldades, visto que a maioria dos contratos de servico sao feitos em cima de 'buracos' na lei, trechos que podem ter duplo sentido ou nao esta' claro o suficiente, que acredito ser o caso de voces.

Voces obviamente vao ter que consultar os advogados e passar por toda aquela porcaria, mas acredito que fique obvio perante a lei que o fato de voces serem 'acionistas' da GI e' um esquema criado pra tentar tirar o deles da reta.

----------


## Bender

Pois é, já estou vendo que hoje vou ter um dia cheio. Tenho que me resguardar de tudo. aind amais que estou investindo alto nessa coisa, estou com um link de 30Mb pra ser instalado nesses dias e só me falta ser lacrado. 
rsrsrs, para não chorar.

----------


## juniorphy

Aqui na região tenho amigos que estão na GI - ou Global Info, posta aí qualquer coisa sobre esse lance de eles não ter recolhidos impostos, provedores que estão sendo lacrados associados a GI.

*
Junior Ph
Grupo C.M.D. Telecom*

----------


## Magal

Mantenha a comunidade informada!!!

----------


## Bender

Ok, amigos vou tentar dormir um pouco acho que ja bebi umas 4 latinhas de coca... rsrsrs
O stress aqui não é pouco, logo mais eu posto as novidades.

Agora pouco falei com meu amigo pelo msn e ele me contou que o cenario é os eguinte, a anatel ta lacrando todos os pontos cadastrados na G.I como sendo dela, por falta de pagamento da taxa anual que des de 2008 eles nao pagam. 
Segundo ele me disse, a Gi começou pagar a de 2008 agora mas a anatel ta colocando pressão e começou a lacrar sem dó. 

Resumindo temos que nos unir de alguma forma, nós associados da G.I e entrar com uma ação conjunta, afinal somos sócios dessa Organização Tabajara.

Abçs.

----------


## marcostmariano

Conversa FIADA.
Sou associado a GI, ja fui fiscalizado varias e varias vezes e to ai!
100%

vai arrumar uma coisa inteligente pra vc postar aqui no forum, nao besteira.
Boa noite.

----------


## Bender

Besteira é voce que esta dizendo, garanto que voce nao esta por dentro do que esta acontecendo com a G.I. entra na intranet e se informe..

----------


## wimigasltda

> Besteira é voce que esta dizendo, garanto que voce nao esta por dentro do que esta acontecendo com a G.I. entra na intranet e se informe..


 
Triste, e abril falência, ja erá. Nunca se consegue pegar nada de massa falida, e mais as vezes a empresa esta no nome de laranjas, ai ja era. Ou demora-se uns 50 anos pra sair uma ação. Dependendo da complexidade da materia.

----------


## portalink

Ai gente, vcs estão me deixando preocupado, pois tenho licença compratilhada de outra empresa mas, enquanto minha licença não sai, vou colocar minha barba de molho.

Valeu o alerta.

----------


## Bender

> Conversa FIADA.
> Sou associado a GI, ja fui fiscalizado varias e varias vezes e to ai!
> 100%
> 
> vai arrumar uma coisa inteligente pra vc postar aqui no forum, nao besteira.
> Boa noite.


Faz o seguinte liga para G.I e pede a confirmação de pagamento anual de suas bases na anatel. 

Boa sorte.

----------


## damacenoneto

A SS Plis de birigui tbm fechou... um belo dia fui consultar a estacao no site da anatel...e kd???????

----------


## marcostmariano

Hehe nao sei vcs.
Pois a minha está lá! Cadastrada e paga! 100%.
Entre em contato com a Gi e peça pra falar com o Leonardo.
Bom dia.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia a todos.

Já era esperada fiscalização da Anatel - e até lacração - de parcerias SCM. Parceria é um processo muito complicado. Como um outro colega postou muitos contratos são feitos em cima de brechas da lei e da legislação de telecomunicações.

A Anatel também tem corpo jurídico e vai apertar cada vez mais. Sempre que encontrar uma falha na parceria vai multar e/ou lacrar.

Quem tem parceria fique atento e cobre da empresa detentora do SCM a regularidade de sua estação e da própria SCM. O correto é o associado pagar diretamente no banco o boleto emitido pela Anatel e não o boleto emitido pelo detentor do SCM. Ao pagar diretamente o boleto da Anatel não deixa brechas para existência de taxas TFF e TFI sem pagar.

----------


## Magal

Já tem informação concretas sobre o caso???

----------


## lfaria

> Já tem informação concretas sobre o caso???


Vou dar uma de cético...

Existe algum participante da Global Info aqui no forum que esteve com problemas além do criador do tópico?

Se voce tem uma parceria de SCM qual é a sua obrigação? 

Ter todos os atos probatórios e comprovantes de pagamento em mãos ou no mínimo cópia dos mesmos. 

Consultar regularmente a situação de sua base e do próprio detentor da SCM junto a Anatel.

Parceria é um ato mútuo e não um bode espiatório.

----------


## NicoLai

A *Global Info* não e do mesmo dono *MD Brasil* e *MikrotikBrasil*(aquela dos cursos e palestras) Maia?. Se isso for verdade a coisa ta feia mesmo.

----------


## Michael

> A *Global Info* não e do mesmo dono *MD Brasil* e *MikrotikBrasil*(aquela dos cursos e palestras) Maia?. Se isso for verdade a coisa ta feia mesmo.


Não a Global Info não é do Maia, agora eu não entendi o porque se fosse do Maia a coisa tava feia, pelo visto vc não tem nem idéia de quem seja o Maia e as empresas dele, mas vou de afirmar que o mesmo é uma pessoa de uma competência e seriedade inigualaveis; E o mesmo não tem nada haver com essa cachorrada que ta acontecendo na GI, sou associado porém já com processo de liberação de SCM própria.

----------


## NicoLai

> Não a Global Info não é do Maia, agora eu não entendi o porque se fosse do Maia a coisa tava feia, pelo visto vc não tem nem idéia de quem seja o Maia e as empresas dele, mas vou de afirmar que o mesmo é uma pessoa de uma competência e seriedade inigualaveis; E o mesmo não tem nada haver com essa cachorrada que ta acontecendo na GI, sou associado porém já com processo de liberação de SCM própria.


na verdade eu ja frequentei varios cursos dele (quando ele nao dava cursos de MK), e foi nessa epoca (2006/2007) que ele ja havia me dito a respeito em um dos cursos. mas custa nada perguntar nao e?

----------


## Shturbo Internet

[quote=Bender;384572]ATENÇÃO AMIGOS, ASSIM COMO EU ASSOCIADOS A GI..

A Global-Info CAIU, ESTOU SABENDO QUE VARIOS ASSOCIADOS ESTAO SENDO LACRADOS PELA ANATEL DEVIDO A FALTA DE PAGAMENTO A ANATEL POR PARTE DA GI. 

Meu brow bender e a todos os outros.. boa tarde;

A Gi esta sendo lacrada não só por não pagar as taxas da anatel mais sim pelo que falei aqui a um ano atraz.. por ela declar que em cada região de vcs so tem um cliente.. vcs.. e não os seus cliente (deixando de arrecadar icms e outros) e com isso ela paga imposto somente da mensalidade que vcs pagam a ela.. 380,00 reais por ex.. e enquanto q ela deveria esta pagando sobre seus cliente... em 2006 a Gi chegou a ter 1300 provedores parcerios hj tem pouco mais que 300 e anatel esta fechando um por um....
Detalhe bender o que pode acontece se vc dar entrada na anatel agora com o mesmo endereço da base Gi em sua cidade é a anatel vai seca em vc ... e vai dizer.. vc pode esta se legalizando mais hj vc é pirata e vai te lacrar..

----------


## Shturbo Internet

> Em teoria basta apresentar o boleto de cobranca com a nota que prova que voce pagou, e eles nao podem te desconectar, ao inves disso eles vao cobrar a GI na justica.


Grande brow.. aí é que ta.. pra anatel quem deveria esta vendendo na cidade do bender era a Gi e não ele!! se ele apresentar o boleto só vai ferrar mais ele... pois ai eles vão em cima dele dizendo que a Gi estava sub locando a Scm dela, coisa que não é permitido ( http://www.shturbo.com.br/publicacaoanatel.asp item 5) .. 
O que ele tem que fazer é sair dela logo.. pegar todos o boleto e entrar na justiça com a justificativa de que foi ludibriado pela Gi por uma pratica que até então ele achava que era regular mais que agora tendo em vista os acontecimento viu que não era e quer a o reembolso da grana de volta e se puder mais ainda, por que na verdade todos esse dinheiro que ele pagou, pagou por nada!!!

----------


## Shturbo Internet

> Conversa FIADA.
> Sou associado a GI, ja fui fiscalizado varias e varias vezes e to ai!
> 100%
> 
> vai arrumar uma coisa inteligente pra vc postar aqui no forum, nao besteira.
> Boa noite.


Brow boa tarde... vc ai em sua região vende internet em nome da Gi ou em seu nome.. 
Porque se vc vender em seu nome.. não adianta nda.. a anatel vai te pegar..cedo ou tarde...
Ex. se vc fosse associado da OI... não quer dizer que vc pode vender telefone moveu em seu nome .. e sim que vc tem direito a um percentua a receita dela.. e só.....
caso contrario vc apenas é socio de uma empresa outorgada vc e vc... não sua outra empresa.. sacou?

Se eu fosse vc ligava na anatel para saber da cituação da Gi e pédir explicações.. seria mais prudente

----------


## Shturbo Internet

> A SS Plis de birigui tbm fechou... um belo dia fui consultar a estacao no site da anatel...e kd???????


 
E aí brow.. so de boa...
hem essa SS Plis era a que vc era parceiro uma vez?

----------


## mgn5005

Boa noite parceiros do underlinux

Vou deixar aqui meu testemunho tanto em relação a parceria pois ja tivemos, como tambem em relação a scm proprio ja que temos a nossa hoje;

Formalizamos a nossa parceria durante 1 ano e meio, e imaginavamos que estavamos dentro das regras da anatel, porem não era bem assim que a coisa estava funcionando, para uma parceria ter alguma especie de validade perante a anatel a coisa deve funcionar mais ou menos da seguinte forma: A nota de telecomunicações deve sair em nome da proprietaria da outorga, a tua torre de distribuição deve estar registrada em nome desta outorgada, os boletos de teus clientes e notas fiscais se constarem como serviço de telecomunicações devem estar no nome da outorgada, no maximo voce deve figurar como provedor de acesso ou qualquer coisa do genero, sem contar que o que voce paga por mes nao viabiliza a parceria que hoje é algo em torno de 01 salario, sem ter a garantia se os caras tao pagando as taxas referente as obrigações mensais para a anatel ou nao, ou seja de noite nao tem como dormir tranquilo ja que o controle da situação nao ta na sua mao.

Agora quando voce tem scm propria (foi um alivio quando saiu a nossa) o controle é nosso, obrigações mensais, impostos, registro de bases (TFI) enfim se algo estiver errado a culpa é nossa de mais ninguem, se tivermos que alterar, espandir ou algo assim é por nossa conta, sem precisar pedir bença a ninguem.

Veja bem parceiro eu aconselho voce a correr atras da sua licença, sei que é algo penoso, tem varios fatores que dificultam um pouso o processo, como registrar um engenheiro junto ao crea de tua regiao, impostos, equipamentos homologados, enfim mas no final voce vai ver que apos sanar estas questoes, pode aparecer qualquer fiscal na tua empresa e verificar de contratos a boletos, de equipamentos a potencias de sinais que voce nao vai ter medo dele pois voce sabe o que esta acontecendo, afinal a outorga esta em suas maos, nao estou questionando a veracidade, nem muito menos dizendo que uma ou outra parceria nao esteja dentro da lei, apenas estou dizendo que a empresa é tua entao voce é quem deve ter o controle da situação;

Hoje temos assessoria de uma empresa que da um rumo para as mais diversas questoes tanto em scm quanto em equipamentos e que inclusive nos deu algumas dicas sobre impostos e que cnae utilizar para conseguirmos nos equandar no simples diante da atual legislação, deixo aqui o contato desta empresa, sei que vao aparecer outros profissionais deste ramo, afinal acho que é para isso que serve o forum, para trocarmos experiencias e abrir horizontes e novas possibilidades e acredito que nesta hora, voce deverá ter varias alternativas para facilitar a sua escolha e poder tomar a melhor decisão para resolver seu problema.

Contato:
José Ricardo
Under-Linux.Org O Portal do Administador de Sistemas
msn: [email protected]
Fone (43) 30274060

Abraços


Marcelo

----------


## Snake_jp

isso vai aconteçer com muita gente na minha regiao tem gente licenciando provedor em tudo q e esquina. com certeza ele deve tar lucrando em cima disso, mas isso com certeza nao e legal. o cara chega a ter 8 pontos cadastrados no mesmo bairro. e cada um com nome diferente

----------

